# Video Game Music?



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

What I never knew about is what is this type of music? Ranges from Orchestra, Symphonies, Classical, Opera, Jazz, Dance... it's a very diverse range of music for one reason - to add mood. It's very expressive, melodic and structured, in some way could it be influenced by the Romantic era? Games such as Zelda series, Final Fantasy, Shadow of the Colossus, Dragon Quest etc.

If you had to tell someone you enjoyed video game music, what music would you think it falls under?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Different genres of video games feature all different kinds of music, but when considering the big, sweeping, orchestral scores filled with dramatic melodies, then you could say that is a kind of neo-romanticism. It's very similar to film music.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Zelda is great. The latest Skyward Sword does not have such good music IMO, despite the soundtrack CD which comes with it. Ocarina had good stuff, particularly the ocarina tunes, and Twilight Princess had some nice touches, but the best one I think was Wind Waker overall.

I would also nominate Metroid Prime, as a series which relies heavily on not only puzzles, but also has a very good artistic background, which I always enjoy a lot in a game. Certainly this feature was the best in the latest one where the puzzles bordered on the trivial compared to the previous two.

VG music is however popular, although it imitates 'orchestral' music at times to try and be pretentious. The Zelda soundtrack CD is actually a good example of this.

The old Mario, Tetris etc. theme tunes are probably the best examples of interesting, forward-looking video game music. Not that I have anything against the good tunes etc. of more modern ones, but they are more derivative.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

It's any music from a video game. So there is no one sound really.

I would describe it as soundtrack music.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It is soundtrack music, yes, but only recently has there been much parallel between video game and film scoring*, mainly (I would imagine) due to the Kojima-led push toward "epic" "cinematic" video game storytelling with long dialogue-heavy cutscenes and cinematic camera angles. Personally, and while I think Kojima's work is fantastic, I don't think games should be looking to replicate Hollywood but instead need to move on their own path, if there's ever to be any credibility in the "games as art" movement we cannot afford to imitate pre-existing art forms. But that's a story for another time.

*As someone who has worked on some indie game soundtracks, in my case mostly soul destroying rip-offs of AAA titles with none of the financial backing and a team usually less than a 10th of the size if there is even more than one person working on it, I have noticed that the majority of mainstream developers (and the get-rich-quick-schemers who have tried to enlist mine and some of my friends' services) are currently obsessed with mimicking films in every aspect, many games now even rely on QTEs (quick time events, which require the user to input commands as they appear on the screen, sort of like a rhythm game) for the bulk of action type gameplay, and this crosses over in to the soundtrack world with frequent requests for me (and others, I'm sure) to "do something like Pirates of the Caribbean". In addition to the fact that the "developers" who contact me usually have the intelligence and attention span of Andy and Randy Pig, this tendency towards the plagiarism of film is why I never make any money.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Old video game music was neat because every track was like a test to see how many hooks you could cram into a one or two minute loop with synthesized instruments, all while making it "flow" and not draw attention to the fact it's just a two verse loop. I wouldn't say it's "real" or "authentic" music*, but in a way, those differences are exactly what made it interesting.

* You know what I mean.

Yeah, most of the new stuff is unremarkable orchestral mush that would drift by unnoticed in some second rate action movie. I think as an artistic medium, video games had a voice but lost it.

To me, this: 



 is more interesting than this:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Old video game music was neat because every track was like a test to see how many hooks you could cram into a one or two minute loop with synthesized instruments, all while making it "flow" and not draw attention to the fact it's just a two verse loop.


Golden Axe Music (C64) - Wilderness (Main Theme)


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Yeah, most of the new stuff is unremarkable orchestral mush that would drift by unnoticed in some second rate action movie. I think as an artistic medium, video games had a voice but lost it.
> 
> To me, this:
> 
> ...


I don't think that's fair. I found the Pegasus Bridge music really fit the context of that feeling of relief of having finally survived unsurmountable odds. It felt it really augmented that mission. Out of context, though, you're right, it (and many other big budget game soundtracks) might as well be a movie soundtrack.

Also, chiptunes are still alive and kicking. All of these are recently released games:


















.... Oh gosh, I just realized some of this sounds like rave music out of the context of playing the game. My life is a lie, noooooooooooooo! (at least there's some counterpoint here and there, haha!)



Philip said:


> Golden Axe Music (C64) - Wilderness (Main Theme)


Ah! First time I've heard that version of that theme (I played the game on Genesis). I like it!


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Zelda is great. The latest Skyward Sword does not have such good music IMO, despite the soundtrack CD which comes with it. Ocarina had good stuff, particularly the ocarina tunes, and Twilight Princess had some nice touches, but the best one I think was Wind Waker overall.
> 
> I would also nominate Metroid Prime, as a series which relies heavily on not only puzzles, but also has a very good artistic background, which I always enjoy a lot in a game. Certainly this feature was the best in the latest one where the puzzles bordered on the trivial compared to the previous two.
> 
> VG music is however popular, although it imitates 'orchestral' music at times to try and be pretentious. The Zelda soundtrack CD is actually a good example of this.


I agree with your sentiments about the Zelda orchestral CD. They tried to make the music more epic than the mood of the series really is (and it isn't very epic at all to be honest, it's more subdued adventurous). I thought it was embarassing. 

To throw some cents into this debate though, I don't think video game music is anywhere near dead. There are so many up and coming talents that I get excited just thinking about it. I'm not talking about the composers who simulate film music, why would I? When it comes to the music, I think you have to look to Japan and RPGs, the genre that usually relies most heavily on music to evoke atmosphere and moods, because that's what the genre relies upon.

I hate video game music threads, because it ends up being page up and page down with people spamming their favourite tracks (which also kills my browser) and not commenting on them. So I'll make an exception and post just this one from Final Fantasy XIII which I think is outstanding. Not because it's particularily effective in itself, that's not what video game music is for, but because, just notice how incredibly well the sound palette mixes with the visuals in this landscape:














Now, just imagine actually playing this game and walking past crystal mountains that blink and shine and spreads light in different directions. An undescribably awesome visceral experience. Talking about video game music without considering its context is at best pointless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ecco The Dolphin takes the award for the creepiest music.
Zelda for the most irritatingly catchy!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Fifa 13 obviously ... the newest coolest tracks! jk.. but normally every Fifa has few good licensed tracks.

And if you like 40-50s music Fallout 3 and New Vegas have many good licensed tracks.

If you like Trance like music Mass Effect 1 and 2 have very good music pieces.

Also Andreas Waldetoft has composed many lovely music pieces:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Waldetoft

Games like Neverwinter Nights 1 and 2 have very beautiful orchestral pieces.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> Golden Axe Music (C64) - Wilderness (Main Theme)


I know why people like chiptunes now. This is pretty sick.

.... of course it also brings a lot of nostalgia just because you never hear this kind of stuff anymore so that could be the greatest appeal..


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

It depends on the soundtrack. Quite a lot seems to be neo-romantic in style, some sounds like it's rock- or pop-based, some sounds like jazz etc etc.

And some of it (not all, of course) sounds like someone has been challenged to write the most bland, mundane, and unremarkable music they could.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Ecco The Dolphin takes the award for the creepiest music.
> Zelda for the most irritatingly catchy!


Never heard of Silent Hill, eh?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Neoclassical Darkwave (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been listening to a ton of "epic music" lately, from people like Two steps from hell, The synthetic dream foundation, E.S. posthumus, etc.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hurrah, the music to Myst IV I really do enjoy.


----------



## beatnation (Feb 11, 2012)

Hungarian Dance No.5

From Pump It Up Fiesta Ex:






From Reflec Beat groovin'!!:


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

The soundtrack to Dragon Age: Inquisition was generic and useless.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

A recent game with a veeery well done soundtrack is _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ with music by Jeremy Soule.
A not recent game with a juicy soundrack (as the title pledges) is _Castlevania: Symphony of the Night_ with music by Michiru Yamane.
A personal favourite is _Alundra_'s soundtrack, with music by Kōhei Tanaka.
I hum to these musics as they were masterpieces


----------



## carlmichaels (May 2, 2012)

I'm not really a gamer, but I did play a fair bit of Sim City 3000 ..poorly. The music was one of the best features of the experience.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been listening to lots of soundtracks lately (it's part of my new job afterall) and I've been hooked by Shadowrun Returns soundtrack. Some good futuristic sounds there, and also some Neurofunk as well (those who listen to Drum and Bass will recognize this sub-genre)


----------



## Bambina (Aug 12, 2015)

Anything Final Fantasy is a joy to listen to.
This is my personal favourite:






Oh the memories...


----------

